
New ransomware is targeting Windows and Linux PCs with a 'unique' attack - aritraghosh007
https://www.zdnet.com/article/this-new-ransomware-is-targeting-windows-and-linux-pcs-with-a-unique-attack/
======
fortran77
If Linux ever got even 10% of the desktop/laptop market, it would be effective
to target it, and it would be extremely vulnerable.

I've had Linux servers hacked because I was a few days late at patching my
WordPress....

~~~
tsjq
oh! I thought Linux had some inherent / in-built architectural feature that
made viruses impossible .

------
tsjq
>It's an unusual form of ransomware because it's written in Java, deployed as
a trojanised Java Runtime Environment and is compiled in a Java image file
(Jimage) to hide the malicious intentions.

are there any options in browser settings / adblock extensions to block this
thing ?

------
noble_pleb
Can someone eli5 what this means for regular desktop users of linux distros?

